# Who else finds this song really nice?



## Davzon (Apr 18, 2013)

I thought I should post this cause I really find this a really nice song and Jordan Rudess and John Petrucci from Dream theatre play it.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice. I liked that.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone else find this song really nice?


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

The practice of tarring and feathering comes to mind.../K


----------

